# terno



## tonyo3000

¿Por qué en algunos países no saben qué significa "terno"?
¿Se supone que es el significado más correcto de "traje"?, ¿y en qué países no conocen este término?


----------



## Bocha

En Argentina se dice *traje*, *terno* es rarísimo y muchos ni lo conocen. Pero sí es muy frecuente *ambo* (sin chaleco).


----------



## krolaina

¡Pues yo como española no lo había oído... hum!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Soy de Venezuela (sí claro... como si pudieran no darse cuenta ).

En mi tierra no se usa esa palabra. ¡De hecho, primera vez que la veo!


----------



## Qñerty

tonyo3000 said:


> ¿Por que en algunos paises no saben que significa "terno"?



En algunos países no saben lo que significa "chomba", en otros "pochoclo", en otros "popote", en otros "chándal", en otros "taba".

En Chile sí se dice terno. Incluso mucha gente le dice terno (tres piezas) al ambo (dos piezas).


----------



## Casualcol

En Colombia no se usa esa palabra. Es más común en Chile y Perú.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Qñerty said:


> En algunos países no saben lo que significa "chomba", en otros "pochoclo", en otros "popote", en otros "chándal", en otros "taba".
> 
> En Chile sí se dice terno. Incluso mucha gente le dice terno (tres piezas) al ambo (dos piezas).



Chamo, ¿a qué volado sin azotea se le fué la olla pa' inventar semejante desmacetada?

Jamás de los jamases había escuchado esas palabras, excepto "popote"...


----------



## Qñerty

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Jamás de los jamases había escuchado esas palabras, excepto "popote"...



Ese era el objetivo . Ahora que lo pienso, en vez de "popote" debería haber puesto "resbaladilla".


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Qñerty said:


> Ese era el objetivo .


 
Sí, eso me imaginé...  Y por cierto, cambiando el tema (  ), qué significa "terno", y en qué contexto se usa?


----------



## miamijaguey

En el sur de méxico el terno es el vestido típico de mujer, el que usan las indígenas Mayas en las fiestas.

http://thematrix.sureste.com/cityview/merida1/articulos/terno.htm


----------



## Qñerty

Terno = Traje de tres piezas: Chaqueta, pantalón y chaleco.
Ambo = Traje de dos piezas: Chaqueta y pantalón.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Ah, OK...  Y yo que vine a este foro a aprender cosas nuevas del inglés, francés e italiano... ¡Ya veo que mi español aún necesita una pulidita! ¡Gracias a todos, chicos!


----------



## Jink

En Chile se usa la palabra terno, pero por la publicidad que imponen las grandes tiendas por departamento, ya se escucha más la palabra traje, por lo que terno se está (absurdamente) usando menos.


----------



## Qñerty

La palabra "terno" es más precisa que "traje", por lo que la primera es útil para las grandes tiendas y la segunda para la gente normal. Hay otros ejemplos

vienesa/salchicha
slip/calzoncillo

Las tiendas están usando la palabra menos precisa porque es la preferida por la clase alta santiaguina. Otros ejemplos, en los que no hay mayor ni menor precisión.

falda/pollera
chao/adiós
usted/tú


----------



## Casualcol

Otra perla local: En Colombia no hablamos de "traje". Aquí el término vestido aplica tanto para hombres como para mujeres.


----------



## defne

En Argentina, comúnmente usamos "traje" y a veces se aclara "con chaleco o sin chaleco", pero las palabras "ambo" (traje de hombre de pantalón y saco) y "terno" (traje de hombre de pantalón, saco y chaleco) existen, aunque no se utilizan en el lenguaje corriente. Sí se ven en textos de la industria de indumentaria. Hace años, podía oírse a alguna persona mayor usar la palabra "ambo" y, más raramente, "terno", que han caído prácticamente en desuso en cuanto al habla cotidiana.  Hoy decimos: "me compré un traje", aunque es posible oír a algún vendedor de una tienda algo anticuada (o a un vendedor formado en la vieja escuela) ofrecer "ambos" o "ternos". Incluso en algunas tiendas, he visto carteles con ofertas de "ambos" a tal o cual precio.
En cuanto a "pochoclo", como decimos por estos pagos, es el equivalente de "popcorn" (que en otras tierras de América recibe otras designaciones). Un popote, si no me equivoco, en Argentina se llamaba "pajita", en los últimos tiempos reemplazada por sorbete (pero los de más de 40, como yo, seguimos diciendo "pajita". Y una chomba es una remera (¿¿¿Qué será una remera???, se preguntarán) con cuello. No como una simple camiseta o sudadera, sino de las típica de la marca del "cocodrilo". Aunque su uso también depende de la edad de los hablantes (es más común entre los mayores) y, según apuntaba Landrú en sus glosarios de palabras "in" o "out", ¡del estatus del hablante!


----------



## Qñerty

defne said:


> Y una chomba es una remera (¿¿¿Qué será una remera???, se preguntarán) con cuello. No como una simple camiseta o sudadera, sino de las típica de la marca del "cocodrilo". Aunque su uso también depende de la edad de los hablantes (es más común entre los mayores) y, según apuntaba Landrú en sus glosarios de palabras "in" o "out", ¡del estatus del hablante!



Yo estaba seguro de que te habías equivocado, pero afortunadamente hoy tengo a) un argentino a quien preguntarle y b) ropa que mostrarle. Así, él me explicó que tenías razón.

Me dijo que lo que en Chile es una chomba o _sweater_ en Argentina es un _pullover_ (jersey en España).
Que en Argentina una chomba es lo que en Chile es una polera con cuello, o polera de piqué.
Que en Argentina una polera es lo que en Chile llamamos _beatle.
_Yo sabía y él me confirmó que una polera chilena es una remera argentina (camiseta en España).

Nunca me imaginé que en Argentina existiera la palabra chomba, y el objetivo de mi frase era poner "-ismos" de distintos lugares. El argentinismo era, obviamente, "pochoclo", y "chomba" supuestamente era un chilenismo.

Información relacionada: Buscar en Google Evo y chompa. Sale 20.400 veces.


----------



## defne

Hola, Qñerty, me confundes con tu frase "estaba seguro de que te habías equivocado" porque en realidad, lo que dice tu amigo es lo que yo intenté explicar. Si no me expresé bien, disculpa.


----------



## Qñerty

Lo que quise decir es "Estaba seguro de que Defne se confundía al decir que "chomba" es una polera de piqué, cuando es un chilenismo que significa sweater o pullover". Pero mi amigo argentino me conformó que "chomba" también es un argentinismo, y que por lo tanto tú también tenías razón.

No hay nada por lo que pedir disculpas.

P.D.: Agregué una frase clarificadora en mi mensaje de más arriba.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Que en Argentina una polera es lo que en Chile llamamos _beatle._
Yo sabía y él me confirmó que una polera chilena es una remera argentina (camiseta en España).


¿Qué hay? Introduzco el detalle de que en España a lo que defne ha llamado _remera _(las del cocodrilo, ha dicho, y así no hay ambigüedad ni duda) lo llamamos _polo_. La _camiseta_ no tiene cuello, el algodón de que está hecha es liso...


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Casualcol said:


> Otra perla local: En Colombia no hablamos de "traje". Aquí el término vestido aplica tanto para hombres como para mujeres.


Pues, en mi tierra se dice "flux", que es un traje de pantalón y "saco" para caballero.  Con chaleco, pues, se diría "traje con chaleco" 



defne said:


> En cuanto a "pochoclo", como decimos por estos pagos, es el equivalente de "popcorn" (que en otras tierras de América recibe otras designaciones).


Como "cotufa", por estos llanos.



> Un popote, si no me equivoco, en Argentina se llamaba "pajita", en los últimos tiempos reemplazada por sorbete (pero los de más de 40, como yo, seguimos diciendo "pajita".


En mi tierra, se le llama "pitillo".  Pero, mosca!, porque así también se le dice a los cigarros de "hierbitas"...


----------



## Qñerty

Surinam del Nord said:


> Introduzco el detalle de que en España a lo que defne ha llamado _remera _(las del cocodrilo, ha dicho, y así no hay ambigüedad ni duda) lo llamamos _polo_. La _camiseta_ no tiene cuello, el algodón de que está hecha es liso...



No. Defne dijo "Una chomba es una remera (frase entre paréntesis) con cuello".

Agregando tu aporte tenemos:

Lo que en Chile es una chomba o _sweater_ en Argentina es un _pullover_ (jersey en España).
En Argentina una chomba es lo que en Chile es una polera con cuello, o polera de piqué, y en España un polo.
En Argentina una polera es lo que en Chile llamamos _beatle_.
Una polera chilena es una remera argentina (camiseta en España).


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Qñerty said:


> No. Defne dijo "Una chomba es una remera (frase entre paréntesis) con cuello".
> 
> Agregando tu aporte tenemos:
> 
> Lo que en Chile es una chomba o _sweater_ en Argentina es un _pullover_ (jersey en España).
> En Argentina una chomba es lo que en Chile es una polera con cuello, o polera de piqué, y en España un polo.
> En Argentina una polera es lo que en Chile llamamos _beatle_.
> Una polera chilena es una remera argentina (camiseta en España).


 

Es verdad, me he despistado. Bonita tabla de equivalencias.


----------



## defne

Gracias por la cordial explicación, Oñerty.
Surinam, ¿podrías aclarar cómo llaman en España a la "polera" argentina? ¿A las camisetas también las llaman "sudaderas"?
Agradezco a todos los foreros. A veces tengo que hacer traducciones con el requerimiento de que "se entiendan" en todo el mundo de habla hispana ¿Se imaginan? ¡Es prácticamente imposible que TODO se entienda en TODAS PARTES!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

¡Uy!  ¿Imagínense si les dijera que en mi tierra también tenemos suéteres (sweaters), pullovers, bragas, blusas, chemisses, camisas, franelas, franelillas, guardacamisas, chaquetas, sacos, vestidos, chinelas, alpargatas, vaqueros, gorras, pantis, y ninguno de esos se corresponde con lo que tiene el mismo nombre en otros países?

Allí sí que nos volvemos un arroz con pollo,no?  Y todo por no tener idea de lo que era un terno (que a fín de cuentas, me suena a terné...).


----------



## Surinam del Nord

defne said:


> Gracias por la cordial explicación, Oñerty.
> Surinam, podrías aclarar cómo llaman en España a la "polera" argentina? ¿A las camisetas también las llaman "sudaderas"?
> Agradezco a todos los foreros. A veces tengo que hacer traducciones con el requerimiento de que "se entiendan" en todo el mundo de habla hispana ¿Se imaginan? ¡Es prácticamente imposible que TODO se entienda en TODAS PARTES!


 

Lo haría encantada si supiera lo que es (la polera en Argentina o ¿el? beatle en Chile). En cuanto a _sudadera_, usamos esa palabra para referirnos a una prenda que es, por ejemplo, la parte superior de un chándal cuando éste es de algodón. Es una prenda deportiva, que podemos ver en los cantantes de hip-hop, con cremallera y capucha, de algodón y forradita, con unos bolsillos como marsupiales. Cuando no lleva cremallera ni capucha también es _sudadera_, lo que la distingue es el tejido de algodón forrado y su uso deportivo.


----------



## defne

Arroz con pollo... ¡Eso sí hay en Argentina! y también sweaters y pullovers (que tomamos del inglés y a veces castellanizamos), pero no tenemos bragas sino bombachas o tangas (las mini), las franelas las usamos para limpiar los muebles o el auto, los vaqueros o jeans existen, sí señora, las alpargatas son de lona con suela de yute, las chinelas son sin talón y generalmente para salir de la cama, tenemos ojotas (con una tira entre el dedo gordo y el otro), sandalias, zuecos (a la manera de los holandeses), panties entendemos porque viene del inglés (aunque aquí algunos las llaman medibacha, que me suena horrible).
En fin, la diversidad es propiamente ¡divertida!. Por eso es tan lindo viajar y conocer otras formas de vida, de habla, otras comidas... En España mi hermana quiso comprar un piloto y el de la tienda le dijo: ¡Pilotos tienen los aviones. Aquí sólo tenemos chubasqueros! (Si hubiera pedido un impermeable, no nos habríamos reído tanto).
¡Cariños a todos los hablantes de DIVERÑOL!


----------



## defne

A ver, Surinam, entonces una sudadera es lo que llamamos aquí buzo. Y si tiene capucha, los chicos jóvenes lo llaman cangurito (nosotros diríamos buzo con capucha). Lo que tú llamas chándal parece ser lo que nosotros llamamos jogging (un conjunto de pantalón y buzo de algodón que se usa para hacer deportes, salir a correr, etc.) En cuanto a lo de la polera, es con cuello alto (como el turtle-neck) y cuando no es tan alto lo llamamos "media polera". ¿Te sirve?


----------



## Qñerty

Surinam del Nord said:


> Lo haría encantada si supiera lo que es (la polera en Argentina o ¿el? beatle en Chile).



Pensé en pedirte lo mismo, pero habría tenido que explicarlo. Ahora voy: un _beatle_ es una camiseta de cuello alto (que sube por el cuello de la persona y se dobla sobre sí mismo). Pero, además, normalmente los _beatles _son de lycra u otro género elástico y las camisetas normalmente son de algodón.

Una sudadera es en Chile un polerón, y en Argentina ... mi amigo ya se fue, me explicó pero ya se me olvidó.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

defne said:


> A ver, Surinam, entonces una sudadera es lo que llamamos aquí buzo. Y si tiene capucha, los chicos jóvenes lo llaman cangurito (nosotros diríamos buzo con capucha). Lo que tú llamas chándal parece ser lo que nosotros llamamos jogging (un conjunto de pantalón y buzo de algodón que se usa para hacer deportes, salir a correr, etc.) En cuanto a lo de la polera, es con cuello alto (como el turtle-neck) y cuando no es tan alto lo llamamos "media polera". ¿Te sirve?


 


¡Horror! A cada nuevo post se multiplica el monstruoso armario. Un buzo aquí es un traje (léase, asépticamente, una "prenda") de una sola pieza, para esquiar por ejemplo. La polera me parece que no tiene nombre propio; yo a eso lo llamo "jersey de cuello alto", "camiseta de cuello alto"...


----------



## Qñerty

defne said:


> Arroz con pollo... ¡Eso sí hay en Argentina!



Apostaría que "volverse un arroz con pollo" tiene un significado muy especial en Venezuela, y que no es lo que tú te imaginas.


----------



## Qñerty

> ¡Horror! A cada nuevo post se multiplica el monstruoso armario  *(o clóset o placard)*


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

defne said:


> Arroz con pollo --> Es una expresión que usamos cuando alguien tiene cara de que no entiende una palabra: "este chamo tiene cara de arroz con pollo!", es decir, que tiene todo revuelto en la mollera
> 
> sweaters --> aquí en plural se les dice suéteres, no sé por qué rayos y centellas.
> 
> pullovers --> es diferente a lo que es en el mundo angloparlante.
> 
> bragas --> nada que ver con ropa interior.  Es más parecido a un overall (que aquí le llamamos overol, y no necesariamente se usa como sobretodo )
> 
> bombachas o tangas  --> bombachas no existen, al menos no desde los años 50's o algo así.  Aquí se les dice pantaletas, bikinis, tangas, hilos, o simplemente "brasileras" (aunque la nacionalidad es "brasileña")
> 
> franelas --> T-shirts, aunque hay quien las llama T-sh*ts, ya que luego que se usan un tiempo, "ni pa' lavá el carro quedan!"
> 
> vaqueros --> cowboys.  Si le dices así a algo de vestir, te miran con cara de "bah, este extranjero...".  Vaqueras de vestir sí hay, pero son las botas de cuero enormes que usan los vaqueros (ah, te despisté?  )
> 
> jeans --> es "cool" saber que no existen sólo aquí, quiero decir, que el anglicismo castellanizado también contamina el idioma en otras latitudes...
> 
> alpargatas --> ni lona ni yute.  Bueno, yute sí, pero aquí no se le dice lona ni yute, sino "tela de saco" y "suela", pero los zapatos de suela no son alpargatas, y lo que aquí son sacos no son sacos, sino chaquetas.  Pero las chaquetas no son de saco tampoco por aquí, sino de otras fibras.
> 
> las chinelas son sin talón --> talón?  nada más los de los pies.
> 
> y generalmente para salir de la cama --> ah, las pantuflas... o chancletas?  Pero no uses esa última en los andes, porque te abofetean!  Es como ir a tu tierra y pedir conchas en tu paella... :-s
> 
> ojotas --> ah, cholas!  Ok, ya entiendo...
> 
> sandalias --> de baño, de suela, o de tacón?
> 
> zuecos (a la manera de los holandeses) --> ja ja, sí... pero con "s", "suecos".  Justo estoy usando unos hoy.
> 
> medibacha --> chamo, y con qué se come eso?
> 
> En fin, la diversidad es propiamente ¡divertida!. Por eso es tan lindo viajar y conocer otras formas de vida, de habla, otras comidas... En España mi hermana quiso comprar un piloto y el de la tienda le dijo: ¡Pilotos tienen los aviones. Aquí sólo tenemos chubasqueros! (Si hubiera pedido un impermeable, no nos habríamos reído tanto).  Jajajajajaja!  Muy bueno, muy bueno!
> 
> ¡Cariños a todos los hablantes de DIVERÑOL!


----------



## defne

Es verdad, este armario está mostruoso. Imagínense si nos sentáramos a comer...¡Qué indigestión! 
Un abrazo a todos y los dejo por el momento, siempre dispuesta a colaborar si mis conocimientos lo permiten.


----------



## Qñerty

Surinam del Nord said:


> Un buzo aquí es un traje (léase, asépticamente, una "prenda") de una sola pieza, para esquiar por ejemplo.



Tu frase me hizo ir al DRAE y comprobé para mi sorpresa que incluso un mono es un tipo de buzo. 

Acá (en Chile) un buzo es exclusivamente un chándal y mono se dice overol.


----------



## Qñerty

> sweaters --> aquí en plural se les dice suéteres, no sé por qué rayos y centellas.



Aquí también, y es lógico. El DPD propone bumeranes y esmóquines, aunque inconsistentemente eslips.




> jeans --> es "cool" saber que no existen sólo aquí, quiero decir, que el anglicismo castellanizado también contamina el idioma en otras latitudes...



EL DPD propone yin, plural yines.



> lo que aquí son sacos no son sacos, sino chaquetas.



Yo que pensaba que lo de "saco y corbata" se usaba sólo en Argentina. EL DRAE dice Canarias y América, pero en Chile no es así. ¿En Venezuela también le dicen "hombre de la bolsa" al "hombre del saco"?


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Ahora sí que me esguarilé toda... A ver si lo consigo enderezado (get it straight )



Qñerty said:


> Apostaría que "volverse un arroz con pollo" tiene un significado muy especial en Venezuela, y que no es lo que tú te imaginas.


 De hecho, es así. Ya lo expliqué por allá arriba...



Qñerty said:


> Ahora voy: un _beatle_ es una camiseta de cuello alto (que sube por el cuello de la persona y se dobla sobre sí mismo). Pero, además, normalmente los _beatles _son de lycra u otro género elástico y las camisetas normalmente son de algodón.
> Una sudadera es en Chile un polerón, y en Argentina ... mi amigo ya se fue, me explicó pero ya se me olvidó.


Huy... ya vá, pana, ya vá, que me enredé entre tanta tela. O sea, que un beatle no es un músico ni un comestible, sino un cuello tortuga... 

Ah no, un cuello tortuga de lycra, pero no es una lycra, porque una lycra es esa cosita chiquitita que usas sobre tu ropa interior cuando vas al gimnasio... 
Una camiseta, pues, no existe aquí, pero si es de algodón, es franela. A menos que no tenga mangas y se use bajo la camisa, porque entonces es una guardacamisa o franelilla...



defne said:


> A ver, Surinam, entonces una sudadera es lo que llamamos aquí buzo. Y si tiene capucha, los chicos jóvenes lo llaman cangurito (nosotros diríamos buzo con capucha). Lo que tú llamas chándal parece ser lo que nosotros llamamos jogging (un conjunto de pantalón y buzo de algodón que se usa para hacer deportes, salir a correr, etc.) En cuanto a lo de la polera, es con cuello alto (como el turtle-neck) y cuando no es tan alto lo llamamos "media polera". ¿Te sirve?


Sudadera? Aquí sudadera es cuando alguien suda mucho, por ejemplo bailando: "qué sudadera más buena que tenías en esa fiesta, con la morena aquella!"

Cangurito? Aquí hay Koala, pero creo que no es lo mismo tampoco. Creo que eso que dices es chaqueta, pero tendrías que especificar el material. 

Polera? Tenemos Polenta, que se come, y Polar, que es la que te tomas cuando llegas a casa de correr, fría, espumosa y directo de la botella... también conocida como catira o curda (pero no es ni mujer ni invasora)

Buzo? A menos que vayas bajo el mar, o te estés "chequeando" a una chica, nadie te va a entender.

Hombre de bolsa? Pues, si le dices "bolsa" a un hombre, terminarías con un ojo más oscuro que el otro. Hombre de negocios es hombre de negocios, ejecutivo a lo más. De repente, puedes decirle "tipo del maletín", si lo que quieres es sacarle la piedra, es decir, chocarlo, o sea, molestarlo... Con tal que no te metas la piedra tú, porque entonces te estarías drogando...

Ay, no! Ya me perdí en ese escaparate... o clóset... o alacena... o vestidor... o qué cuernos?!?


----------



## Bilma

Los toreros usan un "terno de luces".


_Durante la temporada de 1965 se presentó en la temporada chica de Radio Tarqui en la Plaza de Toros Quito, vestido con un traje corto, en la que poco después ya actuó ciñendo un terno de luces de color grana y oro (13 de Agosto de 1965)_


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Bilma said:


> Los toreros usan un "terno de luces".


 
Aquí le dicen "traje de luces", pero no está hecho de luces, y tampoco es un traje.

Me reí mucho con lo del jersey, el buzo y el mono. Si tuvieran una idea de la imagen que le llega a una venezolana con esa frase, estarían en el piso desternillándose de la risa... o destornillándose, también se vale.

Aquí jersey es un tipo de tela que se usa para ropa muy rígida, un buzo es alguien que nada con su tanque de oxígeno y todo, y un mono es un chimpancé, aunque también es un tipo de pantalón súper cómodo...

Ya vá, que necesito aire... pobre chimpancé, vestido de jersey, nadando por el océano...


----------



## Mirlo

En Panamá no se usa "terno" usamos "traje típico" para más información ir a www.mipollera.com
saludos,


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Terno, en puridad, es un conjunto de tres cosas a juego (casulla o capa pluvial y dos dalmáticas es un terno eclesiíastico; tres pliegos de imprenta; pendientes, collar y alfiler o prendido, el de orfebrería).
En el caso de un traje masculino, el terno es el compuesto de americama, pantalón y chaleco del mismo género; pero se usa muy poco, a veces en sentido un poco chusco, por ejemplo, para ponderar el estreno de un traje (aunque no tenga chaleco) o un traje de quien usualmente lleva ropa informal. 
Otra acepción de terno es juramento o palabrota.


----------



## Qñerty

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Hombre de bolsa? Pues, si le dices "bolsa" a un hombre, terminarías con un ojo más oscuro que el otro.



El hombre del saco (en Argentina el hombre de la bolsa) es un ser mítico que mete en su saco/bolsa a los niños que se portan mal, y se los lleva para siempre.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Me he extraviado entre tanto post y tanta definición, pero hasta picando (véase definición 36 del DRAE) se aprende.

Sólo quería compartir que, efectivamente, en Perú el término _*terno*_ sí es de uso común, mucho más que _*traje*_. También usamos _*polo*_ para lo que sería una *T-shirt* para los gringos o _*camiseta*_ para los españoles. Y *jeans*, también jeans...

Atentamente,


----------



## defne

Hola, Venezuelan sweetie, aquí va otra para reír: lo que allí se llama franelilla o guardacamisa, en Argentina es.. ¡una musculosa!, aunque quien la use sea raquítico. También llamamos musculosa a la que usan las mujeres, con breteles (o tirantes) más bien finos y pueden ser de tejido de algodón con o sin otras fibras sintéticas o totalmente de tejido de algodón.
A tus vaqueras (botas), aquí las llaman tejanas.
¡y ya ni me acuerdo por dónde íbamos! Era más fácil para Eva... ¡una hoja y a otra cosa!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

defne said:


> Hola, Venezuelan sweetie, aquí va otra para reír: lo que allí se llama franelilla o guardacamisa, en Argentina es.. ¡una musculosa!, aunque quien la use sea raquítico. También llamamos musculosa a la que usan las mujeres, con breteles (o tirantes) más bien finos y pueden ser de tejido de algodón con o sin otras fibras sintéticas o totalmente de tejido de algodón.
> A tus vaqueras (botas), aquí las llaman tejanas.
> ¡y ya ni me acuerdo por dónde íbamos! Era más fácil para Eva... ¡una hoja y a otra cosa!


 

Ja ja ja ja!  Realmente me has hecho reír!    Entonces, qué estoy usando yo hoy bajo mi "chaqueta" (que en realidad es un blazer, pero no chevrolet)?  Sería una "musculosa" (a pesar de ser tan delgada como soy), pero de lycra (que no es lycra, porque no es para el gimnasio)?

Me ayudas?


----------



## defne

Gracias, Manuel G., que nos has dado otra explicación valiosa en medio de todo este revoltijo.


----------



## defne

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Ja ja ja ja! Realmente me has hecho reír!  Entonces, qué estoy usando yo hoy bajo mi "chaqueta" (que en realidad es un blazer, pero no chevrolet)? Sería una "musculosa" (a pesar de ser tan delgada como soy), pero de lycra (que no es lycra, porque no es para el gimnasio)?
> 
> Me ayudas?


 

Sí, probablemente tengas una musculosa de lycra (que es la fibra de la cual está hecha), debajo de tu blazer (aquí también usamos esa palabra para un saco (chaqueta) entallada y con cuello y solapa (bastante clásico, como los de los uniformes de escuelas inglesas). Ahora lo del chevrolet, me mató. Ni idea, chica.


----------



## defne

Una propuesta para todos los hispanohablantes en principio, que podríamos extender a otros idiomas si nos sale bien: podríamos crear un glosario con dibujos o fotos de todas las prendas de vestir corrientes que hemos mencionado, que refleje las denominaciones de cada país. Creo que sería útil para viajeros, traductores, importadores, exportadores, en fin...
Lo que no sé (porque no soy muy ducha en cuestiones informáticas) es cómo incorporar las fotos o dibujos. Si alguno de ustedes (vosotros) es (sóis) hábil/hábiles en este aspecto, yo me ofrezco a iniciar la incorporación de términos.
¿Qué les parece?


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

defne said:


> Una propuesta para todos los hispanohablantes en principio, que podríamos extender a otros idiomas si nos sale bien: podríamos crear un glosario con dibujos o fotos de todas las prendas de vestir corrientes que hemos mencionado, que refleje las denominaciones de cada país. Creo que sería útil para viajeros, traductores, importadores, exportadores, en fin...
> Lo que no sé (porque no soy muy ducha en cuestiones informáticas) es cómo incorporar las fotos o dibujos. Si alguno de ustedes (vosotros) es (sóis) hábil/hábiles en este aspecto, yo me ofrezco a iniciar la incorporación de términos.
> ¿Qué les parece?


 

Waow...  Esa sí que es una empresa gigantesca.  Si se vale dar apoyo moral, entonces cuenta conmigo.     Bueno, al menos con los términos venezolanos sí te puedo echar una mano...

Y sobre chevrolet, pues...  No sé cómo se llame ese modelo en tu país (seguro que San Google te puede echar una mano   ), pero aquí, la compañía automotriz Chevrolet tiene récords en venta con una camioneta 4x4 espectacular.  El nombre?  Blazer...

Más claro?


----------



## zebedee

defne said:


> Una propuesta para todos los hispanohablantes en principio, que podríamos extender a otros idiomas si nos sale bien: podríamos crear un glosario con dibujos o fotos de todas las prendas de vestir corrientes que hemos mencionado, que refleje las denominaciones de cada país. Creo que sería útil para viajeros, traductores, importadores, exportadores, en fin...
> Lo que no sé (porque no soy muy ducha en cuestiones informáticas) es cómo incorporar las fotos o dibujos. Si alguno de ustedes (vosotros) es (sóis) hábil/hábiles en este aspecto, yo me ofrezco a iniciar la incorporación de términos.
> ¿Qué les parece?



Buena idea, defne. 

Si quieres empezar un glosario, aquí tienes el foro dónde hacerlo. Después añadirle imagenes sería sólo cuestión de incluir un link por cada imagen.

He visto que ya hay un glosario abierto para ropa de mujer pero está enfocado a muchos idiomas más que a las distintas variedades del español/castellano.

¡Suerte con el proyecto!


----------



## defne

Gracias por el dato, zebedee, en un instante comienzo con él e invito a todos los que aquí estuvimos en contacto a sumarse. 
 Ví el glosario que me sugeriste también, escribí algo allí pero ¡horror informático! luego de haberle dedicado como 20 minutos, resulta que se borró, o no sé qué pasó, pero no aparece en el foro...
Cordiales saludos a todos.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

defne said:


> Gracias por el dato, zebedee, en un instante comienzo con él e invito a todos los que aquí estuvimos en contacto a sumarse.
> Ví el glosario que me sugeriste también, escribí algo allí pero ¡horror informático! luego de haberle dedicado como 20 minutos, resulta que se borró, o no sé qué pasó, pero no aparece en el foro...
> Cordiales saludos a todos.


 
Ya sé que tienes tiempo aquí y seguro lo sabes pero, sólo por si acaso, aquí están los pasos para incluir tus aportes en un archivo de un glosario: link.

Saludos,
VS.


----------



## zebedee

defne said:


> Gracias por el dato, zebedee, en un instante comienzo con él e invito a todos los que aquí estuvimos en contacto a sumarse.
> Ví el glosario que me sugeriste también, escribí algo allí pero ¡horror informático! luego de haberle dedicado como 20 minutos, resulta que se borró, o no sé qué pasó, pero no aparece en el foro...
> Cordiales saludos a todos.



Aggggh! ¡Qué pena! Como dice Venezuelan Sweetie, hay unos pasos concretos a seguir. Tienes que bajar el archivo Excel a tu ordenador, añadir tu aporte, cambiar el nombre del archivo al guardarlo y volver a subirlo aquí en el foro.

Bueno, si necesitas más ayuda, no dudes en enviar un PM a cualquier Mod. Aquí en este hilo estoy divagando del tema...


----------



## shoam

Podemos seguir toda las semana:
Zapatillas, tenis y championes en Uruguay.
Malla en Argentina, traje de baño, es VESTIDO de baño en Colombia...
Campera en Argentina, parka en Chile, chamarra en Mejico...

Y mejor ni empecemos con las frutas en Venezuela!!! No entendia de que me hablaban...


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

shoam said:


> Podemos seguir toda las semana:
> Zapatillas, tenis y championes en Uruguay.
> Malla en Argentina, traje de baño, es VESTIDO de baño en Colombia...
> Campera en Argentina, parka en Chile, chamarra en Mejico...
> 
> Y mejor ni empecemos con las frutas en Venezuela!!! No entendia de que me hablaban...


 
Ja ja ja!  Ok, dejemos los comestibles por fuera (me pasa lo mismo con mis amigos _ibéricos_  )

No sé si aún seguimos dentro del tema, pero en mi tierra, _zapatillas_ son sólo las de ballet, _tenis_ es un deporte, y lo más cercano a _championes_ son los honguitos que van en la pizza.  Los zapatos de deporte son "zapatos de goma", o "zapatos deportivos".  Claro, los jóvenes los llaman directamente por las marcas comerciales...

_Malla_...  Bueno, conozco tres clases de mallas: las de metal, que se usan en la construcción para formar las columnas (vigas); los leotardos que usan los bailarines de ballet; y el material tejido súper fuerte que se usa con diferentes fines en la pesca.

Si aquí dices "_vestido de baño_", te van a mirar raro:  "¿Y por qué se va a bañar con vestido?"  Aquí se le dice traje de baño, o trajebaño, lo cual es muy gracioso porque un traje es, a fin de cuentas, un _terno..._

_Chamarra_!  Hacía meses que no 'escuchaba' esa palabra!  Aquí es chaqueta.

Y, defne, cuando comiences tu glosario, nos dices para sumarnos a la iniciativa.

Feliz día para todos!


----------



## SuperCholo

Qñerty said:


> terno = traje de tres piezas: chaqueta, pantalón y chaleco.
> ambo = traje de dos piezas: chaqueta y pantalón.


 

en México usamos terna para identificar a los ganadores del primer, segundo y tercer lugar de un evento


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, 

¿En cuáles paises, se dice "americana o saco con chaleco, y pantalones ?
No lo recuerdo.


http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=americana

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Cecille29

Terno le decimos en Peru al traje. La palabra esta en el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española.  Solamente que el TERNO consiste en pantalon, saco y chaleco (tres piezas - terno).  Sin embargo la usamos tambien para saco y pantalon.  Aqui lo que sale en el diccionario RAE:

*terno**.*
(Del lat. _ternus_).

*1. *m. Conjunto de tres cosas de una misma especie.
*2. *m. En el juego de la lotería primitiva, suerte de tres números.
*3. *m. Conjunto de pantalón, chaleco y chaqueta, u otra prenda semejante, hechos de una misma tela.
*4. *m. Conjunto del oficiante y sus dos ministros, diácono y subdiácono, que celebran una misa mayor o asisten en esta forma a una función eclesiástica.
*5. *m. Vestuario exterior del *terno* eclesiástico, el cual consta de casulla y capa pluvial para el oficiante y de dalmáticas para sus dos ministros.
*6. *m. Voto, juramento o amenaza. _Echar ternos._
*7. *m._ Impr._ Conjunto de tres pliegos impresos metidos uno dentro de otro.
*8. *m._ Cuba_ y_ P. Rico._ Aderezo de joyas compuesto de pendientes, collar y alfiler.


----------

